# [NSFW] Rate this 40/10 (No nudes)



## Lumbersexual (Feb 27, 2019)

No female on Earth has as good of a body right now as Anna Nystrom. Perfect ass, quads, waist-hip ratio, height (5'1").


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

@FatmanO bodymogs her


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Her body is so god tier that it makes her cute face almost a butterface


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 27, 2019)

i want her dead


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 27, 2019)

4 at best.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 27, 2019)

She's frauding that ass


----------



## shibo (Feb 27, 2019)

Imagine that being ur daughter.... Dadmode on nightmare difficulty


----------



## Wincel (Feb 27, 2019)

Fat again wtf...

Do people like fat girls? This is very strange to me.


----------



## theropeking (Feb 27, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> i want her dead



photoshop her head to one of these roped women that you posted


----------



## JovanD (Feb 27, 2019)

She gibes me tranny vibes


----------



## deciduoustree (Feb 27, 2019)

trynna clap those cheeks


----------



## Kenma (Feb 27, 2019)

She's fat


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 27, 2019)

JFL at the low T white and asian boys calling her fat


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Kenma said:


> She's fat


tbh she's probably frauding hard, I've seen ig models do this all the time


----------



## Kenma (Feb 27, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> tbh she's probably frauding hard, I've seen ig models do this all the time


She's still fat guaranteed irl
Need to see her collarbones to confirm nonfatness


----------



## 11gaijin (Feb 27, 2019)

10/10 body Good face too.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 27, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> 10/10 body Good face too.


I've seen enough IG fraud pics to know that she has to be frauding hard.


----------



## jefferson (Feb 27, 2019)

Felt my blood pressure spike while looking at that ass


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 27, 2019)

Cute but she gets mogged by my body


----------



## Autist (Feb 27, 2019)

@5'1 she's some fleshlight to a 6'4 nigga


----------



## Nibba (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> @FatmanO bodymogs her


I literally spit out my expensive evian water macdermit. You'll be paying for that with your platinum am ex


----------



## Coping (Feb 27, 2019)

She can use my face as a chair


----------



## Nibba (Feb 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> She can use my face as a chair


This. Unironically


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 27, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> frauding hard


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 27, 2019)

coal burner


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 27, 2019)

I came


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Fat again wtf...
> 
> Do people like fat girls? This is very strange to me.


20%-25% is ideal bf for a woman it means fertility and that the child will have good early development.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 27, 2019)

Just lol at you guys 

Face>body 

Her body is perfect for sex and nothing more.

Not wife material/10


----------



## Wincel (Feb 27, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> 20%-25% is ideal bf for a woman it means fertility and that the child will have good early development.


I'm only into borderline anorexics with no tits, is this unnatural?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 27, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Just lol at you guys
> 
> Face>body
> 
> ...



You want your male kids to look like truecels? Because this is how it happens.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I'm only into borderline anorexics with no tits, is this unnatural?


Yeah those are the type girls guys fuck for short term relationships/hooks ups. Tho small tits aren't a bad thing


----------



## Kenma (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I'm only into borderline anorexics with no tits, is this unnatural?


No it's not unnatural to find slim women, who don't look like they've already given birth to another man's child, attractive.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Mar 4, 2019)

and she still will not want manlets. someone will impregnate this midget whore and she'll continue the cycle of manlets, not realizing her height is subhuman too and she shouldn't reproduce


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 4, 2019)

shibo said:


> Imagine that being ur daughter.... Dadmode on nightmare difficulty


I can definitely imagine her being my daughter ?


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 4, 2019)

Half those pics are so manipulated, either thru photoshop or angles


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 4, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> and she still will not want manlets. someone will impregnate this midget whore and she'll continue the cycle of manlets, not realizing her height is subhuman too and she shouldn't reproduce


Her boyfriend is a 6'3" army Chad. He's white though.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 5, 2019)

Anna Nystrom's bf


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 5, 2019)

I prefer tits


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 5, 2019)

Why can't I post pictures suddenly? I tried to post the pics of her bf


----------



## Dutcher (Mar 5, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Why can't I post pictures suddenly? I tried to post the pics of her bf


Link it


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 5, 2019)

https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/8923e7cafdfda9374f292be8cced51dd/5D05ADF2/t51.2885-15/e35/33810567_233549814089019_2764146569799270400_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagram.com&se=8&ig_cache_key=MTgwNzk3ODk1Njk3NzEwNDQzMA%3D%3D.2


----------



## goff2 (Mar 5, 2019)

She is good, but i dont like big legs, VS model’s bodies are way better


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 5, 2019)

I love big legs and big bubble butts and tiny waists


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

Key: camera angle.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael15651 said:


> Key: camera angle.


Camera angle but also body angle too. They know how to pose to pop their ass or their hips or whatever feature the focus is.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Camera angle but also body angle too. They know how to pose to pop their ass or their hips or whatever feature the focus is.



As well as thick layers of makeup.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 16, 2019)

Genetic trash /10 I don't find midgets sexually attractive.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 16, 2019)

cuck worship


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 16, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> JFL at the low T white and asian boys calling her fat


----------



## dogtown (Mar 16, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> You want your male kids to look like truecels? Because this is how it happens.



@mido the slayer , does happen to be a retard though


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 17, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> cuck worship


----------

